# Avoiding jail and legal entanglements



## Endy (Feb 21, 2014)

Aside from general common sense (which may not be that common at all) such as avoiding making a scene or stumbling around in a populated area while you're puking drunk or high does anyone have any advice on avoiding arrest, jail and other legal entanglements while traveling? Generally I spend considerable time scouting for out of the way locations to sleep during daylight and wake up around dawn to break camp and start moving. I also travel fairly light with a single bag. I also try and use 'urban camo' and blend in with other people. The days of patched up clothing, spikes and studs are behind me for the time being though the tattoos sometimes stick out.

Anyone else for how you can blend in?


----------



## Ristoncor (Feb 21, 2014)

One of the best things I think you can do is know the law. Laws are not only different in other states (and especially in other countries), but there can be weird, unexpected laws that can get you convicted. 
And it's good to know your rights. For example, I was at a restaurant's bar with my aunt, and the bartender said I had to leave, after asking my age, and I told him I was under 21. We left because we didn't want to cause a scene, but it turns out that the law in my state says if you are minor with a responsible guardian that does not falsify their age (either party), you can be served food and non alcoholic drink at a bar. 
Obviously, there was no threat of arrest there or anything, but say you were in a state that allowed you to drink liquor as long as it was in a paper bag. And you were drinking liquor in a paper bag and some cops come up and try to arrest you. If you know the law, you're a lot better off. 
This isn't to say you should be a junior attorney, but if you're going to do something that's in a legal gray area, know whether you can legally do it or not. 
Especially in other countries. If it was 2009 and I was going to join the French protests (which I wouldn't, but say I was), I would read up on laws concerning my rights as a protestor. And I would find that in some cases, I could be banned from France for 5 years if I wasn't a citizen. 
Sometimes people tend to forget all the weird loopholes and shit in other places. 
So my advice? Know the constitution and your rights if you're being arrested/interrogated (always ask for a lawyer, never be questioned without one. They can turn your words against you in a heartbeat). Know your constitutional rights generally. If you're in another country, know the limits of your rights there, and ask for a translator if you need one. If you're doing something in that gray area, know whether you can do it legally or not. Make sure you really understand what you're reading (legal jargon is boring and confusing and it's too easy to miss loopholes). That said, don't waste time reading laws not important or not relevant to you. 
And stay safe!


----------



## Endy (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks much!


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 21, 2014)

Avoid texas, nevada and arizona.


----------



## Endy (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been warned about TX and AZ but never NV. What's the story? Or is it just prick cops and mean locals?


----------



## MFB (Feb 23, 2014)

I love AZ, there is so much to do and see. Pretty state. It's been my "get out of the cold winter trip" for the past 3 yrs due to its proximity to me. I hitched both ways for 2 of those trips. 89A from Flagstaff to Sedona is in my top 5 drives in the country.

I'm not doubting others have had an issue there, but I've found it hospitable. I got hassled once in Payson by a small town cop on my way to Superstition Wilderness, told him I was a hiker and he basically told me to kick rocks, nice enough though. Other than that, alot of the Native Americans seemed really mean to me, but no other hassles.

I have heard bad things about Maricopa County and its sheriff, Joe Arpaio. (he's the dude that makes inmates wear pink prison garb and underwear, no sugar or coffee, etc). But Phoenix is a sprawling mess of suburban crap so I avoid that area anyhow.

Sorry to be off the thread topic, I just like AZ.


----------



## phoenixbound (Mar 10, 2014)

This is a pretty cool take on dealing with asshole cops. 
And as for the avoiding Arizona thing.... I've lived here for years, mind you I've left numerous times, but I always come back. It's hot and dirty and filled with dumbasses and I love it lol.


----------



## sketchytravis (Mar 11, 2014)

I feel like if I tried anything near that I'd take a flashlight to the head and end up with a resisting arrest and an assaulting an officer charge lol


----------



## phoenixbound (Mar 11, 2014)

I pulled it off a week or so back. I was in Scottsdale at a bus stop and a cop pulled over to hassle me. Took about an hour of arguing and voice recording but I got him away from me. Haha it was very liberating


----------



## Dmac (Mar 11, 2014)

how you are dressed makes a big difference. i have some biker friends, and cops always seem to go out of their way to fuck with them, and rarely if ever, fuck with me. even when we are together. i usually dress like a typical mid-western red neck. like Endy said, blending in with the general populace goes a long way in avoiding a cops attention.


----------



## benton (May 9, 2014)

Know your rights. Don't be intoxicated in public. Don't react when you see police, this draws their attention to you.

If you have a vehicle and are stopped and see police approaching that you suspect are interested in you, get out and lock the vehicle.

Much of how cops treat us is based on our body language and attitude. If you act like you belong and aren't doing anything wrong, they will leave us alone for the most part.

Be willing to leave the area and communicate this to cops if stopped and hassled for hitching or flying signs. 

Don't have warrants and do have id, and stress to the cops that you want them to run your id because you "wouldnt want dangerous people in your town."

Give as little info as possible, cops are trained to "go fishing" and use the info against you. Dont be afraid to tell them you dont answer questions while stressing your willingness to leave the area.

I have been traveling off and on for 3 years with zero tickets and zero arrests.


----------

